# Elbert county



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

Anybody seeing any deer?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 2, 2010)

*No....*

It is tough for our 2 clubs in Elbert this year.  Sightings are down, no buck sign at all and very few bucks on our trail cams, only spikes and small 4 and 6 pointers.  Club members are getting disgruntled, but we have lots of hunting around us on the surrounding lands the last few years that have shot alot, so we believe the herd is down from what is has been.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 2, 2010)

We have killed three does and a 2.5 y/o 8 point on 620 acres.  Have not seen a lot in our food plots and our white and red oaks did not produce anything this year.
It has been difficult at best so far.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 2, 2010)

Hadn't been seeing much around my house either , very little if any shots were heard this past weekend . But maybe it will turn around before to much longer


----------



## Big 10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Seen a couple does. Finally found a nice scrape Sunday.


----------



## Wcburn (Nov 5, 2010)

We have some real nice bucks on trail cam and a bunch of scrape it should be prime this week end as they were chasing last weekend


----------



## suburbanlift2 (Nov 8, 2010)

I took a pretty decent buck Saturday morning (11/06/10) at 9:15. I was in the hardwoods near a transition to pines along a creek. A doe came past me about 50 yards away at about a hundred miles an hour with her flag up like she had been spooked. She was going away from me up the hill toward the pines. About 30 seconds behind her came this buck, NOT grunting and without his nose to the ground, but he was at a dead trot, almost a lope, following her same path. His tail was down, so I know they hadn't been spooked. He must have been pushing her a little too hard and she bolted. Her tail was straight up and down, NOT pointed straight back indicating her "willingness". She was completely out of sight when he came trotting, but again following her same path. I kept "bleating" with my mouth over and over and louder and louder, and somehow managed to pull him off her trail and he turned left instead of right and came right past me at about 40 yards where I managed to stop him for a broad side shot. He's a pretty nice main frame 8 with two small kickers and some nice brow tines. He was good this year, but he would have been really nice next year. His tarsal glands were slightly swollen, but were not discolored at all. If he was full blown in rut, I know there would have been no turning him, or stopping him for a shot. The good Lord helped me on this one. I'm in the "area" of 368 and Ruckersville Rd.


----------



## Droptine8911 (Nov 20, 2010)

Killed 120lb. hog two weeks ago,we have some good buck sign lots of rubs and a few scrapes but no daytime movement.


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Had a friend kill a real nice 8 pt this a.m. runing a doe.


----------



## resmith (Jan 27, 2011)

Had a good year, seen lots of deer, kill BIG 8 pointer and a nice doe


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 2, 2011)

Only got 3 off our land this year. The acorns were slow in places, but water oaks made up for it. No deer in the food plots till last 2 weeks of season.  OH well waiting for turkey season now.


----------



## oguck (Apr 4, 2011)

*turkey*

anyone had much luck with turkeys in elberton? Got a good one Friday around 1:00. 10 1/2" beard 1" spurs. wondering what anyone else had found..


----------



## hunterboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

oguck said:


> anyone had much luck with turkeys in elberton? Got a good one Friday around 1:00. 10 1/2" beard 1" spurs. wondering what anyone else had found..



Yea, I've seen some birds in Elbert but not much. But only seen three gobblers during deer season and three hens during turky season three years ago. Going to Elbert this coming weekend, the other place I hunt is all shut up.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2011)

A few turkeys have been killed around our place. We've had a couple close encounters with mr lonbeard but haven't closed the deal yet.


----------

